
Show HN: Is it Hate? – Try to detect hateful memes - montasaurus
https://IsItHate.com
======
crocodiletears
Very interesting. Is this built on a synthetic dataset? The format they're
using hasn't been very relevant for at least half a decade, and the captions
themselves seem to have been written by a cartoonist who ran out of ideas a
decade ago.

